# ARG! Threw my back out!



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

So If went to a Birthday party for a friends last week and we were playing volley ball in the pool. Well I guess I am feeling my age because I threw my back out, the weird thing is my back didn't lock up till a few days later. I think I pulled a muscle then it got worse. It has been a week today and seemed like it got better then the last two days have been horrible! I took 2 darvocet last night and still could not go to sleep. I am a side sleeper but my back hurts so bad I could only lay flat on my back. And for anyone thinking I am being a baby..... this is like a sharp pain if I move the wrong way that make you almost pass out! I have had chronic back problems but this one takes the cake!
So my point of this thread is, does anyone have good tips? I just took a muscle relaxer so I will not be on the forum for a while, I hope to get a little sleep since I had none last night. 
Anyone else have something like this? what did you do?


----------



## luoozer (Apr 2, 2009)

did you go to the doctor? darvocets suck, and are mostly tylanol.

do you know if you dislocated something or just pulled something? back problems arent really something to wait around with.

ciroprators ( spelling sorry ) can do more than you think, i never belive in going untill i got in my most recent car accident and could barely walk.


----------



## porter314 (Mar 22, 2009)

Yeah my back gets me down sometimes to.If it is a muscle pull or tear in the lower back try a back brace and ibuprofin make sure to keep taking the ibuprofin for a few days after it eases up. If it is something else besides a muscle use the ibuprofin the same because it acts like a antinflamitory and stay still if you use ice make sure to switch it up and use heat with it. Time is the only thing that really helps so stay as still as you can. I've broke my back 2 times racing dirt bikes both times compression fractures on the t5 abd t4 vertabraes iboprofin helps me more than pain pills but it takes a little while to build up in your system. Hope you get better soon.


----------



## thaim (Feb 6, 2009)

performanceknls said:


> So If went to a Birthday party for a friends last week and we were playing volley ball in the pool. Well I guess I am feeling my age because I threw my back out, the weird thing is my back didn't lock up till a few days later. I think I pulled a muscle then it got worse. It has been a week today and seemed like it got better then the last two days have been horrible! I took 2 darvocet last night and still could not go to sleep. I am a side sleeper but my back hurts so bad I could only lay flat on my back. And for anyone thinking I am being a baby..... this is like a sharp pain if I move the wrong way that make you almost pass out! I have had chronic back problems but this one takes the cake!
> So my point of this thread is, does anyone have good tips? I just took a muscle relaxer so I will not be on the forum for a while, I hope to get a little sleep since I had none last night.
> Anyone else have something like this? what did you do?


tell me about it. im only 21 and i have back problems already because i was workin labour at a pretty young age and now sometimes my back gives out on me. its pretty retarded concidering how young i am.


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

I once heard that if you slightly elevate your bed to make your feet end higher than your head end that it helps stretch and relax the muscles. I don't mean propping feet up, I mean putting a board under the legs at the foot of the bed to raise it like an inch. I have never tried this, so I would not suggest trying it unless you get a good first-hand experience from someone, or ask a professional, as i would not want to see you get worse. That is the only really easy home remedy I have heard of. I hope you feel better soon! I am terrified of chiropractors, manipulating my spine seems so scary and unnatural, but I know many people who swear by them.


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

yeah i sleep with my feet on pillows and a pillow between my knees some nights. that seams to help your doctor would be the best to talk to though...
I hope you gett feeling better soon and the pain goes away. good luck.


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

Awwwwwww


I'm sorry hun. Reading the post I was thinking no pain meds you need muscle relaxers and then saw you'd had already taken some..LOL. They work for me. I have a bunch of back issues....So I know your pain. I hope you start feeling better soon.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

ok update, thanks for all the advise guys!
I iced it last night and then did heat. I am also taking ibuprofen 3x a day and it is 600mg so it helps with the swelling. I finally got sleep last night but that is because I sleep on the couch sitting up. I cannot lay flat it hurts too bad and I cannot lay on either side or the pain is horrible. Today was better but I still cannot twist or bend over. So thanks again guys I think it's getting better.

Porter314 thanks for advise I forgot about taking ibuprofen and letting it build up.


----------



## porter314 (Mar 22, 2009)

No problem glad I could help.Is it your lower back and if it is does it hurt beside your spine, because if that's where it hurts it's most likely a pulled,strained,or tore muscle and a lower back brace will help alot.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

No it's my right side side, it feels like a pulled muscle or maybe torn cartilage in the ribs? It feels like I broke a rib but I know I didn't. about 4" below bra line and to the right....


----------



## porter314 (Mar 22, 2009)

That's a new one. I can tell you how to stretch your back to keep it limber and keep from hurting it again but you have to wait till you get to feelling better.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

thanks for helping


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Oh you poor thing! Well I guess you will have to send Siren and Crush over to me now! Can't take care of them with your back out!..HEHEHE


Ok no for reals tho hope it heals up quick. I hate having any back pain.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Ok going on 3 weeks! It is still just as bad as before.....I can get through most of the day but twisting and turning is not an option. My property is a mess I need a yard boy


----------



## porter314 (Mar 22, 2009)

It's been long enough to start feeling some relief if it was a muscle you really need to see a doctor because it can get worse if not tended too. I learned the hard way about letting the doc check me out so I hope you go see him


----------

